# Sexy snakes tumble for love ( WARNING : Lazy journalist )



## Fuscus (Oct 4, 2010)

After you read this unresearched tripe have a look at http://www.dailymercury.com.au/story/2010/09/22/fours-company-in-python-love-nest-snake-skin/ where a "giant diamond python" is caught

*Published On:* -
*Source:* http://www.sunshinecoastdaily.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 4, 2010)

lol, mating? well done snake experts....


----------



## leighroy6 (Oct 4, 2010)

id be more than happy if two pythons dropped down from my roof


----------



## driftoz (Oct 4, 2010)

some cool pics there


----------



## PicklePants (Oct 5, 2010)

leighroy6 said:


> id be more than happy if two pythons dropped down from my roof


 
me too! mind you, if two coastals fell from my roof i'd be a little concerned...


----------

